# Oh Noes... The General Has a Problem: CAMARO Owners



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*This is wrong on so MANY levels....*

 :eeps:  :dunno: 

So look closely at the brake caliper. What's that riding shotgun?








.



> Forumites at Camaro5 have been collectively scratching their heads for a couple days, wondering why there appear to be two layers of lead wheel weights stuck onto their brake calipers. It's a mystery Charlie Brown!
> 
> The confusion started when a poster uploaded an image of his new Camaro's Brembo calipers, on which were riding two rows of lead weights, normally affixed to the inside of a wheel rim to balance the tire. This led everyone with a Camaro to run outside to see it their mullet machine's also had the weights, which they do, at least on among the folks on the forum. GM has not answered to the confusion yet, but the leading theory is they were place on the caliper as a quick and dirty fix to alleviate brake squeal. From a physics perspective, this explanation is plausible, as resonant frequency is in large part determined by mass, and by changing the vibrating mass of the caliper with the weights, a troublesome squeal would be eliminated for a particular driving condition.
> 
> ...


*"Holy balancing act Batman...!"*


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

whatttt thee fu......



Just wow...


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

:tsk:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

jeezus effin christ.

:shakes head:

gm *should* be bankrupt AND out of business. what a major POS company.


----------



## rosskey711 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow that's really funny.. i'm just glad chevy was agressive with the styling cuz the old camaraos are so not interseting looking


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

:rofl:

Honestly though, I love how they look and would kill to drive one!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

what on earth....:tsk:


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

hehehehehehe...pos is right.....


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

That's crazy.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Jeeezus Keeerist !! That`s *** A POUND*** of wheel weights !!! Without them, it would feel like the wheels were square....
Chevy (and GM) should be *very* ashamed of themselves for such a schlock "solution"....


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> Chevy (and GM) should be *very* ashamed of themselves for such a *smolck* "solution"....


:eeps:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> :eeps:


You crack me up, Jakey....


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Honestly though, I love how they look and would kill to drive one!


You're not missing much. If you're over 5'10" forget it, you won't fit in it. And the posts are so wide you can't see much out of the front window. GM really needs to re-design the new Camaro if they expect to sell them to anyone that's not a midget. :tsk:


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

If this is the biggest complaint about the new Camaro, then it will turn GM into another powerhouse.

LOL


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

bmrboy2008 said:


> You're not missing much. If you're over 5'10" forget it, you won't fit in it. And the posts are so wide you can't see much out of the front window. GM really needs to re-design the new Camaro if they expect to sell them to anyone that's not a midget. :tsk:


:dunno:

my dad is 6 foot 7 and can drive them / possibly owns one (he won't tell me till I go visit him)

I am 6 even and my man is 6 foot 2...we are fine


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

bmrboy2008 said:


> You're not missing much. If you're over 5'10" forget it, you won't fit in it. And the posts are so wide you can't see much out of the front window. GM really needs to re-design the new Camaro if they expect to sell them to anyone that's not a midget. :tsk:


The geniuses at GM probably built it for the same target audience as the *original* Camaro....five-foot-six, muscle-building Guidos who refer to ninth grade as "my Senior year"....


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

their muffler bearings, blinker fluid, and piston-return springs :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

6 Brit said:


> :dunno:
> 
> my dad is 6 foot 7 and can drive them / possibly owns one (he won't tell me till I go visit him)
> 
> *I am 6 even and my man is 6 foot 2...we are fine*


 damn. you's a big girl. I'm 5'10. If I ever get invited to your bar I sure won't be causing any problems. I'd hate to have to post here about getting my ass whooped by a girl. :angel:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

6 Brit said:


> :I am 6 even and my man is 6 foot 2...we are fine





Jever said:


> damn. you's a big girl. I'm 5'10. If I ever get invited to your bar I sure won't be causing any problems. I'd hate to have to post here about getting my ass whooped by a girl. :angel:


My thought exactly... Brit you are tall :yikes:
I am a little over 6'


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

biglovemp said:


> My thought exactly... Brit you are tall :yikes:
> I am a little over 6'


I usually wear heels too lol

all my friends give me crap when I wear heels because they are so much shorter than I am

what can I do? my dad is 6'7" and mom is 5'11"...it was bound to happen

showers are too small for me...damnit!


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

This was news in April... The weights were only added to early production models to reduce brake squeal. Before too many more people jump on the "this is why GM sucks" bandwagon, BMW had something similar on the early 135s. On the BMW it was just made prettier by adding the extra weight to the caliper casting than adding weights on the way GM did. GM just adding them on while the caliper is redesigned implies they found out about it late in the game. On the BMW, casting the added mass into the caliper implies they knew about it far enough in advance to alter the design in a cheap way before fixing the fundamental flaw.

Both cars use Brembo calipers so you've got to wonder if Brembo is cheaping out on R&D for the brakes they make directly for manufacturers...

http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...rake-weights-nothing-new-bmw-does-it-too.html


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Tangent said:


> This was news in April... The weights were only added to early production models to reduce brake squeal. Before too many more people jump on the "this is why GM sucks" bandwagon, BMW had something similar on the early 135s. On the BMW it was just made prettier by adding the extra weight to the caliper casting than adding weights on the way GM did. GM just adding them on while the caliper is redesigned implies they found out about it late in the game. On the BMW, casting the added mass into the caliper implies they knew about it far enough in advance to alter the design in a cheap way before fixing the fundamental flaw.
> 
> Both cars use Brembo calipers so you've got to wonder if Brembo is cheaping out on R&D for the brakes they make directly for manufacturers...
> 
> http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...rake-weights-nothing-new-bmw-does-it-too.html


yes, i was surprised to this ancient "news" posted in october...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> I usually wear heels too lol
> 
> all my friends give me crap when I wear heels because they are so much shorter than I am
> 
> ...


no nudes?


----------

